# Maumee trout?



## jshriver7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Any trout run through the maumee out of erie (lake trout, brown, steelhead, etc)? If so, where abouts have they been caught and what used? Ive heard of Steelhead being caught but do not know where.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Every now and then a dead salmon will turn up in the Maumee too. Not enough of them, or steelhead come into the river to target them. The ones that do show up are seriously lost! They're usually an added suprise while fishing for something else.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i have caught a couple steelies out of fremont in real early march, but thats much farther east than maumee and they arent AS lost going there. the ones i caught were by casting and reeling a 1/4oz leadhead jig with a chartruese tail and i was after the first of the walleye. its VERY hit and miss as my roommate at the time caught 1 and i missed 1, i went back and got 5, another friend went and got 2, then i havent gotten any myself since although i do see em on stringers every year the first trip or 2. none were huge, the biggest being 21", but still fun!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I've taken a few Steelhead out of the Maumee in the past but i wasn't targeting them. they were obviously lost. I"ve see salmon in the river too.


----------



## voltron (Oct 13, 2010)

I just took my 5yr old son down to the river..just west of sidecut and the cemetary..standing in the middle on the slate rock I was wondering why the river doesn't support trout and/or salmon..it almost looks like the rivers and streams u see on shows in Canada and Alaska when the river is low. Instead of pouring 4000 trout into a reservior..wonder if it would be better into the Maumee??


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Biggest reason is the water temp year round on the river. It's to warm for a trout population.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The state stocks over 500,000 trout in rivers to the east. The Vermilion is the closest. Additionally, Michigan stocks trout in a river to the north (Huron). The Ohio fish head to the lake in the spring and spend the summer in deep water to the north and east. Once they head back to the rivers in the fall, most would probably return further east than where they were stocked in the case of the far western rivers (like the Maumee). Therefore, putting fish in the Maumee would just stock more adults in rivers to the east.

The Sandusky is better suited for steelhead runs, especially when they remove the dam. It has the same issue as the Maumee - losing some of the originally stocked fish to streams to the east. I don't think the stocked Ohio fish have the great homing instinct as naturally hatched trout, so even though they may search for their original breeding grounds, they often end up in the first river that they find. Many of the Maumee fish are probably strays from the Huron (MI).


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The salmon that are taken in the maumee are from huron.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

As I understand it, steelhead that turn up in rivers other than those in which they originated are not really lost. A large percentage of the adults go "home," true. But every year a smaller percentage explores and colonizes new water. By this means, as I understand it, virtually the entire Lake Superior watershed has become steelhead water from original small stockings in Michigan streams.

Jim


----------



## voltron (Oct 13, 2010)

so glad i found this site!! glad i got back into fishing and appreciate all the knowledge!! thanks


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

The closest fishable water for trout or steelhead west in Ohio is Cold Creek. A nice run of steelhead. The Huron also has a decent run of steel. If you want to catch a bunch of them...I would head to the Vermilion. I actually think before they stocked the Vermilion with the Manistee strain...the run was better with the London strain. I much preferred the London strain because they were a fall run and the Manistee are a spring run. I understand that the Manistee is a stronger and larger strain...I just loved the fall run steelhead. The Sandusky is not worth fishing for steel and it will never be the kind of river the steelhead would run...dam or not. It is way to muddy. Old Womens Creek has a good run of steelhead also...even Pipe Creek near Sandusky gets a decent showing...Chance Creek near Vermilion also has a bunch run up it with little pressure. The dam that needs to be removed is the Wellington dam, it serves absolutely no purpose along with the Monroeville dam. Both completely stopped the Muskie run that use to occur before both were put in.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

When would be the best time to get into the steelhead run and what would be the best way to catch them? I've never done this before and would like to give it a try.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

bassmaniac, the closest river that the state stocks is the Vermillon. The DNR stocks 5 rivers with steelhead. You can find out which rivers they stock here, plus you can get maps with access sites marked. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...hingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx

There are a few steelhead showing up in the rivers now. With each high water event we have, more steelhead will head up the rivers. The steelhead the state stocks are spring spawners, so the fish comming into the rivers now will be there until some time in April or May depending on water temps.
As far as how to catch them, you can use bait (minnows, wax worms, salmon eggs), jigs tipped with such, spinners spoons and flies. You have to remember all a steelhead is, is a trout. Most things that work for trout will work on steelhead too.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

grand rapids and wiers rapids give up a fair share of steelhead in the fall every year, side cut park during the walleye run
also give up a fair share, bayshore edision in maumee bay
by maumee bay state park always has a lot of steelheads and
some salmon every spring fall and winter, and the trollers
in maumee bay to turn around bouy catch thier share spring thru fall every year. also swan creek from downtown toledo 
to highland park dam has a run every year in the spring and fall.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Highland park dam is gone now so the fish should move up further.


----------

